# Camcorder and iMac?



## mattrstewart (Apr 10, 2007)

I have an intel iMac and a Panasonic VDR-D300 DVD Camcorder.
I want to be able to record video on the Camcorder, then come home and connect to my iMac to edit the video or transfer the video to the Hard drive.

Obviously the slot loading drive will not accept the smaller 3.5" DVD's, so is there a way to make iMovie or some other program recognize the camcorder?


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 10, 2007)

mattrstewart said:


> I have an intel iMac and a Panasonic VDR-D300 DVD Camcorder.
> ... so is there a way to make iMovie or some other program recognize the camcorder?


This question comes up at least once a week. Now, get this: DVD camcorders record video as a finalized DVD. You are supposed to popout your DVD from your camcorder and pop it into you DVD player for playback. You can't edit it any more than you can edit that DVD of _Star Wars_ from Blockbuster. As with _Star Wars_, you are going to have to RIP the DVD using *Handbrake* or *Mac the Ripper*. Once RIPped, you may then edit the video and use *iDVD*, *Toast*, or some other DVD authoring app to create a new DVD.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 10, 2007)

Or if it has a firewire cable, connect it via that.


----------



## mattrstewart (Apr 10, 2007)

im absolutely fine with ripping it...except that the camcorder records on 3.5" DVD's.....which (correct me if wrong) wont work in the iMac's slot loading drive......correct?


----------



## mattrstewart (Apr 10, 2007)

it has USB.....not firewire
but when connected via USB...it seems the iMac doesnt recognize it.....


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 11, 2007)

mattrstewart said:


> im absolutely fine with ripping it...except that the camcorder records on 3.5" DVD's.....which (correct me if wrong) wont work in the iMac's slot loading drive......correct?


You are correct. Your iMac's slot-loading optical drive cannot handle mini DVDs. Your camcorder does not have a connection that your Mac recognizes. You are in a pickle that some many after-the-fact aspiring cinematographers find themselves in. If you want to edit your video, then you need minDV or HDV with a FireWire port. miniDVD is totally the wrong technology.


----------



## mattrstewart (Apr 12, 2007)

is there any cheap external DVD drives i could buy for the imac.....that way i can rip the dvd?


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 12, 2007)

mattrstewart said:


> is there any cheap external DVD drives i could buy for the imac.....that way i can rip the dvd?


There are many. You can find some here and there.


----------

